# Necropsy results



## Lawanda (Jun 11, 2009)

I didn't know exactly where to put this, please move it to the appropriate spot! Thx

I just scanned it and you can view it like a picture. I didnt know how else to do it. It is Greek to me. Basically they said it was unclear why she died, but it may have had something to do with "serous fat atrophy" in the spleen... ??

I thought I would post it here and see what you all can make of it.










pg 2


----------



## Lawanda (Jun 11, 2009)

She had worms, I guess. We had wormed her in November. (Our other goats fecals showed no worms problem..) It doesn't say if she was pregnant, I assume if she was it would have been in there.. ?


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

It looks like she had a low body condition score (thin) and parasites- it sounds like a combination of the two are what caused her death.

I dont think she was pregnant- Im pretty sure it was talking about her ovaries and the follicle (and possibly cysts?), etc in the report

:hugs:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

I'd probably get another fecal on your girls just to be sure they are still worm free. The little buggers can lie dormant for a while.


----------



## Lawanda (Jun 11, 2009)

How long should I wait to get another fecal? We had it done on the 12th.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Oh, didn't realize you had one done recently. I'd probably do another one in 1-2 months. Is everyone else a healthy weight?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

sorry there was no conclusive results. Did they say what kind of worms she had? there is that one that attacks the nervous system forget the name


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

If you look up the fancy names they used for the worms what they found was Cocci, lung worms and round worms.

You don't always find lungworms on a fecal so I would probably worm everyone with ivermectin unless you have done so recently. What did you worm with before?


----------



## Lawanda (Jun 11, 2009)

"numerous trichostrongyles; muellerius larvae; eimeria 1+/10+" does the report mean numerous all of them or just numerous the first one?

Belle is on the thin side too.  

Should we go ahead and worm them anyway?


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

They aren't really giving you very good counts and I don't understand their Cocci count. I would give them a call and see what they have to say about how high the counts were.


----------



## citylights (Jul 3, 2009)

I found an article about carolina jessamine causing toxicity in goats, with convulsions and serous atrophy.... is there any of that around your paddocks, Lawanda? it says it affected only 3 out of five goats.

"signs characterized by marked progressive weakness and convulsions culminating in death were observed in 3 goats over a 24-h period. To our knowledge, this is the first reported case of Carolina jessamine toxicosis in goats"


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I just wanted to say - make sure that you send the fecal to the lab. Vet clinics do not run fecals through a centerfuge and then use the sugar solution which will pick up alot more eggs!

I didn't realize this till I was talking to my vet on the phone about 2 weeks ago.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Good point Allison. :thumb: Most vet clinics wont check for Giardia either. grrr


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Giardia is SUPER hard to see (coming from a former vet nurse from Mississippi - the heart of parasites!)


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

RunAround said:


> Good point Allison. :thumb: Most vet clinics wont check for Giardia either. grrr


what is that?


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

http://www.ask.com/wiki/Giardia


----------



## Lawanda (Jun 11, 2009)

How do I send a fecal to a lab?

We wormed them with Safegard. Belle might be pregnant now...


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Lawanda, Safeguard is only useful in killing tapeworms and only in some area's is it still effective. Safeguard as well as Panicur are totally useless here, thankfully I've not had tapes in my herd.

Ivermectin injectible given orally is good, I like the paste better...It's cheaper at $3 a tube at TSC and 1 tube will dose 3 large goats. It is also safe for pregnant does.


----------



## Lawanda (Jun 11, 2009)

The previous owners all told us to use Safeguard, so I thought it was ok. I will get some Ivermectin paste, I am pretty sure I saw it at TSC.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

What I have comes in a plastic wrapper with the brand name of Durvet on it, TSC here just started to carry it about 3 months ago. If you can, pick up a minimum of 4 tubes, this way you are sure to have enough to dose each goat twice, 10 days apart.
Your girls are bigger right? Do you have a way to weigh them? Getting the correct dose is important...if Grace weighs 125# you triple her weight to get the dose of paste...so the dose would be for 375# which the tube is marked in 250# increments, going 2 notches above the 250 would be the dose for a 375# weight.
TSC did have the dairy goat weigh tapes, if you can get one of those it will give you a close estimate on weights.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

, Part of the problems with goats and dewormers is people OVER DO IT. 

I would not give them anymore dewormer if I were you. The fecal just said it was fine. How are their eye lids? Pink, pale? Maybe anemic. The problem is people use a dewormer and use it again when there are NO problems, then the worms and things become immune to it and that is why it does not work anymore.

Now I do realize it has a lot to do with were people live. Safeguard woks for me but I have dewormed my goats three times in the last 8 years. Some of my goats have never had a dewormer.

Did I read it correct she was 13? That alone could of been that cause.


----------



## Lawanda (Jun 11, 2009)

Oh, and I meant to say that I have never seen any Carolina jessamine before, Denise! I don't think it grows here! I have wondered about the hay, but there is no way I can get any different (made up of different stuff I mean) hay... I smell it everytime I give it to them now, to check for mold, but I havent smelled any...

Liz, only Belle is large. Bella and Alice both weigh about 40 pounds.

Lori, yes she was either 13 or 14. I have checked their eyelids and checked them and they are always pink!


----------



## Lawanda (Jun 11, 2009)

Lori, I had Hope die the same way a month before Patches and she was only 3. 

But I am wondering if it has to do with the cold weather, and Hope had been butted and aborted her babies a month before she died, and then Patches, like Lori said, was just very old...


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Lawanda, it might of just been that she was tired, and she wanted to go to sleep forever.

I do not want to sound or sdo I mean to be rude, but stop beating yourself up. we all know you love your goats, and that shows. It is hard to lose such a sweet baby but you know 13-14 is a good age. You gave her a wonderful life while you had her and she it sounds like she just wanted to go rest for good.

I wish I could give you a :hug: and let you know you are a great goat mom and sometimes it happens.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I'm with Lori...Lawanda, I wish I could hug you, my goodness, most goaties don't see 10 years let alone 13, you love your goats and it shows.
Hope very well could have had a totally different issue due to her miscarriage.



Eyelids are a great indicater of wether or not the goats have a blood sucking parasite, when the lids go pale or white, it's usually due to barberpole or lice.
My heaviest mini is 80#...she would get the 250# dose, my pygmy 2 year old is 45# she would get 1/2 that dose.
Have fecals run in another month and see where they stand, if worming is needed, go by your vets instruction on what and how....but ask about the ivermectin, it would definately be cheaper for you to get it and have it on hand than to get it from the vet.


I personally only use a wormer if a fecal warrants it....ivermectin has worked for me when the fecals came back with barberpole 3 years ago, my goats weren't showing sign of infection but it was nipped in the bud before it could cause an issue. Now, I will use the paste IF I need to treat for cocci because of the risk due to lowered immune system.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Lawanda said:


> How do I send a fecal to a lab?
> 
> We wormed them with Safegard. Belle might be pregnant now...


As I understand it, Safeguard is pretty much useless - to much resistance has been developed in goats for it to be effective. You need something like Cydectin, or possibly Ivermectin. Don't use Levasole, because I believe it will cause your pregnant doe to abort.


----------

